# isle of dogs shampoo?



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

No but I really want to. I use Royal Jelly and I love it, but my IoD rep told me that the stand up really hardens up the coat before you scissor. Of course.... dish washing soup does this too.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I have not tried IoD but i have heard GREAT things about it.

I like tropiclean..especially the NEEM shampoo..i love how it lathers and it seems to get dogs really clean.

I believe tropiclean also made the "spa" products sent to petco for their monthly scents and such..and i always liked those shampoos. Hardly anyone ever sold packages so I'd use them all the time on my own dogs or on clients I really liked. They would smell really good and seemed to get dogs really clean.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I use the Stand Up shampoo for all my curly coated dogs and it's WONDERFUL!!! 

The Coature products are Devine!!! The Evening Primrose and the Royal Jelly are both to die for, but they are not made to perform the same as the Stand Up.


----------

